

New 13" MacBook Pro - mhunter
http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=11970455&postcount=941

======
superdude
The 13" Macbook Air has a 1440x900, the new Macbook Pro has a 1200x800 screen.
The Air has a discrete NVIDIA GeForce 320M video card, the Pro has an
integrated Intel card. Besides the CPU, why would I buy the Pro over the Air?

~~~
wmf
The 320M is usually considered an IGP and it's roughly the same performance as
the Sandy Bridge IGP.

------
kevingailey
If real, & the Thunderbolt I/O is indeed LightPeak, why would Apple
consolidate the port into a Mini Display Port? Seems like an odd fit..

~~~
stcredzero
_why would Apple consolidate the port into a Mini Display Port?_

Plug. Plug. Done.

------
stcredzero
Does it have a DVD drive? (Hoping no.)

EDIT: Darn! (Yes, it does.)

------
kennywinker
Faaaaaake. That's the mini display port. I call bs on this.

